# 1972 726



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I seem to have developed an unhealthy addiction to old snowblowers. Today I brought home a Model 31760, S/N 205318.

Some of the design features are interesting. The drum auger is obvious but I am not sure why Toro used it. Can anybody explain? 

The moveable spring loaded cutter bar is not obvious to me. Can anybody explain how this is supposed to work and what advantages it offers?

So far as I can see from the machine and looking at the parts listings on the Toro page, this machine never had an electrical interlock setup, and has no "deadman"controls at all. I don't see a separate traction clutch, and it looks like the machine could walk away with the auger running. I haven't located an operator's manual yet, nor been into the machine, but the design doesn't seem safe. What am I missing here?

Thanks.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening amuller, I went to the Toro site and the manuals are available as downloads. Toro says it's a 1972? Possibly has NO safety features. FUN Times!!!! Has an old Briggs?? The Toro Drums are interesting, as they 'Claim" it wont break, or doesn't have shear pins? And the design allegedly limits the amount of snow it can ingest?? I have a couple of later model 524/724's with the spring loaded shave bar....works pretty well and scrapes close to the ground. Heavy machines and effective, if not more than a little dangerous if it runs away!!! GLuck, Jay


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> GEvening amuller, I went to the Toro site and the manuals are available as downloads. Toro says it's a 1972? Possibly has NO safety features. FUN Times!!!! Has an old Briggs?? The Toro Drums are interesting, as they 'Claim" it wont break, or doesn't have shear pins? And the design allegedly limits the amount of snow it can ingest?? I have a couple of later model 524/724's with the spring loaded shave bar....works pretty well and scrapes close to the ground. Heavy machines and effective, if not more than a little dangerous if it runs away!!! GLuck, Jay


(This is my 4th try at posting a reply! I keep getting this "token has expired" message.)

Thanks, Jay. Apparently the manuals specific to this machine have to be ordered, but they were only $7.05 including tax and shipping. 

Has anyone modified the controls on these machines to be safer, or used parts from later models?

Alan


----------

